# Audi Unveils 340 HP RS 3 Sportback



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

> Audi has added a new model to its dynamic RS series: the RS 3 Sportback. In the great tradition of the brand, its engine boasts five cylinders and turbocharging technology. From a displacement of 2.5 liters come 250 kW (340 hp) of power and 450 Nm (331.90 lb-ft) of torque, with an average fuel consumption of just 9.1 liters of fuel per 100 km (25.85 US mpg).
> 
> Power is transmitted to the road via a seven-speed S tronic and quattro permanent all-wheel drive. 19-inch wheels and fenders made of carbon‑fiber‑reinforced plastic (CFRP) underscore the Audi RS 3 Sportback’s position of distinction.
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDanielsMotors (Mar 22, 2010)

> The RS3 Sportback will not come to the U.S. market.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.autoweek.com/article/20101122/CARNEWS/101129982#ixzz18gYUMorx


That is a sad thing to see. I would have loved to see this car come to America to compete with the BMW 1M. At least the Golf R is coming here!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's so boring, i don't want it for free.


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## rjpeaks (Nov 17, 2009)

would have been interesting..


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It IS interesting, personally I recon this is a bit retro to the RS-theme, as it has I5T, estate only (atleast so far) and it's based on an everyday Audi. 

To bad Audi fettled with copy paste in their youtube video though.


----------

